# Plumbing: overflow



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

I want to know how I can lower the noise and splash noise for the aquarium overflow


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

does your over flow plumbing have a stand pipe for venting , and a ball valve to slow the flow?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i just got mine right , its silent now , if you still want pics lemme know. 

i dont know how your ejects from the over flow to the sump but there are a few tricks to silence and maximize time between clean outs , super easy , over flow plumbing + pvc around the $20 mark


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

love to see the pics. I have a 90gal reef ready tank (corner outlet) I don't have orginal stackpipe or even know what it looked like. I bought this tank used it came with a straight piece of pipe that reachs only half way up the overflow box.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

for sure i will send some off whats your real e mail addy , my camera takes pics to big for on here


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Google standpipes. Durso is a popular one. You can make them yourself too.


----------

